# Show us your jungle enclosures- please!!!



## Sezzzzzzzzz (Apr 6, 2011)

hi! i am trying to get inspiration for my jungle enclosure. At this point she is in an old cupboard that has 2 glass doors on the front, She has a hide and branch and all the other necessities but i want to make her enclosure exciting for her! I cant post pics yet because I still havent picked her up (hopefully next week. The enclosure is approx 3ft Long x 3ft high (maybe 3.5) x at least 1ft deep. Any ideas hints and pics would be much appreciated!

~Sarah~


----------



## Twitch_80 (Apr 6, 2011)

Hey, chec out the DIY section, heaps of good stuff. Im currently building a large enclosure for a jungle out of a wardrobe. Ive reinforced it, taken the doors off and cut the top shelf to make a few kind of platforms. Just started painting it with a water based textured paint I bought at bunnings, I got them to make it green. Ill post some pics when the glass is on and its all set up, its only cost me about 200ish so far.


----------



## Jake_the_snake (Apr 6, 2011)

At the very least I would also make sure the wood is sealed, ie Laquer or something of the like to stop it swelling with moisture and absorbing pee pee smells etc.


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (Apr 6, 2011)

the enclosure itself is already pretty much set up, it just need some decorations. I have been reading the diy section- OMG there is some truly clever people out there, i don't think i am one of them!!! lol. As this is my first snake i am just not sure what sort of habitat jungles prefer/need, that's why i wanted to see some pics. cant wait to see what you have done with yours twitch!


----------



## Jake_the_snake (Apr 6, 2011)

You can get fancy and decorative or just be practical.

Thick rope makes perfect vines.

The Brazilian Vine I have in my Jungle tank is quite expensive, lucky for me it came with the tank cheap.

The background is one that fell off my old fishtank.

The fake grass was scored for me by one of our other drivers at work who picks up from Synthetic grass factory.

Id lean toward lots of dangly plats like the Fake Ficus plants I have in my pics there.

A few good climbing branches and maybe 1 or 2 platforms they can bask upon.

The rest becomes pretty much cosmetic and thats where you can really get arty and creative.

Tip:

Fishtank plants hung upside down can look just as good (and cost half as much) as purpose made "Reptile enclosure" plants.


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (Apr 6, 2011)

JAKE_THE_SNAKE said:


> At the very least I would also make sure the wood is sealed, ie Laquer or something of the like to stop it swelling with moisture and absorbing pee pee smells etc.



beautiful jake_the_snake! her enclosure just looks so bare atm! 

what subtrate are you using? it looks really pretty (I know that's not the point of subtrate, but hey...)!

i am pretty sure the enclosure is all lacquered already, her previous owner has had her in it for nearly a year now he said. if it inst, what do you suggest i do or dont use? is there anything that can be dangerous to the snake? obviously i wouldn't be putting her straight back in there if this is the case.



JAKE_THE_SNAKE said:


> Y
> Thick rope makes perfect vines.
> 
> 
> ...


 
great idea!!! hubby delivers skip bins, and often picks up rope from a boat place! its heaps thick. 

I was just looking at the price of plants etc, your tip makes alot of sense after seeing the prices!


----------



## Jake_the_snake (Apr 6, 2011)

As for Laquer id suggest getting one thats non toxic.

Tell the person where you buy it its for Painting Kids toys.

The substrate I use is known as Kitty Crumble.

Its Cat litter that is made out of Organic material.

To me it looks like Coconut Husk

Its moist at 1st but once it warms up and dries it helps hold warmth.


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (Apr 6, 2011)

ahhhh so thats what it looks like! i have heard heaps of people talk about it! It does look like coconut husks. What are your branches made of? i saw posts on here of some people doing something similar with heated pvc pipe?


----------



## Twitch_80 (Apr 6, 2011)

Ill try and take a few tomorrow. The textured paint is awesome, its water based and has kind of sand in it, they can make it any colour you want just ask the paint desk and it looks great, I was talking to a guy on her from QLD I think who told me about it, he has done some great enclosure's. Im going to put marine carpet on the bottom and have a spare cut to size for easy cleaning. Heading to the beach to find some driftwood. I like the idea of fish tank plants as we have 6 or 7 tanks so a pretty good relationship with the aquarium lol. Im also going to wire some halogen down lights with coloured globes or small led downlights for day light (look great, really easy to install and wire up and quite cheap as well as use bugger all electricity) and im considering some really dim blue led's along the sides for night but still doing some research about that one. Still in beginning stages but ill post as i go.

Good luck.


----------



## Rattler (Apr 6, 2011)

jake how is the back wall made?


----------



## Jake_the_snake (Apr 6, 2011)

The Branches were in the cage when I got it from my mate dirt cheap.

He said they were some sort of Brazilian Vine.

I have seen similar at Petcare 2000 and whew its expensive.

I might be a bit off on my quote but its around 50 or 60 bucks for a piece about 4 ft long I think, I could be wrong.

My advice if you get any wood from outdoors is soak in Hot Hot water and then let it dry and then Freeze for at least 24 to 48 hours to kill of any germs that might be in it.


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (Apr 6, 2011)

they look awesome!


----------



## Twitch_80 (Apr 6, 2011)

PS beautiful snake jake..


----------



## Jake_the_snake (Apr 6, 2011)

hibern8

Its one of them silicone rubber backgrounds you get at Aquarium shop.

They are not cheap but I already had this one falling off of my old aquarium.

Just make sure the edges are well sealed so your snake cant get in behind it.

I used nearly a Full tube of Selleys Liquid Nails sealing up all the edges on that then had phone books and dumbells sitting on it for about 3 days to make sure it stuck down

Twitch I have been told she is bred from Kraus stock.

Bred Kraus and I think, oh man the other name escapes me........... 

Steve something I think it was..........

Steve Sharp??????

Does that ring a bell

Or is it Steve Kraus and then somebody else with the name Sharp....

Im waffling

Thanks for the compliment


----------



## Rattler (Apr 6, 2011)

hmmm looks good. heres mine im building atm for a jungle. gotta deck it out yet.


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (Apr 6, 2011)

Jake- looking at everyone elses enclosures, mine seems to be too big? she looks quite comfortable in there though.


----------



## Jake_the_snake (Apr 6, 2011)

You have an Atherton Jungle on your hands.

She will be needing that enclosure soon enough.

Snakes will feel intimidated if the enclosure is TOO big but if she seems happy and not worried id stick with it, provided its what you are happy with and you like the look of it.


Hibern8

Melamine is always good to work with and that enclosure looks pretty good.


----------



## Rattler (Apr 6, 2011)

JAKE_THE_SNAKE said:


> Hibern8
> Melamine is always good to work with and that enclosure looks pretty good.


Oh thanks, see how i go.


----------



## Jake_the_snake (Apr 6, 2011)

I see your locale says Lidcombe there Hibern8

You can score some or that Background stuff down at the Big Aquarium shop in the old Joyce Mayne complex there on Parramatta Rd opposite the Auburn Maccas


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (Apr 6, 2011)

JAKE_THE_SNAKE said:


> You have an Atherton Jungle on your hands.
> 
> She will be needing that enclosure soon enough.
> 
> .


 
True! cant wait to get started on making Naughty a nice home!!


----------



## Rattler (Apr 6, 2011)

JAKE_THE_SNAKE said:


> I see your locale says Lidcombe there Hibern8
> 
> You can score some or that Background stuff down at the Big Aquarium shop in the old Joyce Mayne complex there on Parramatta Rd opposite the Auburn Maccas



thanks 4 that heads up. i,ve got a jungle missing since last thursday in my 2br unit and im moving out friday. i have tipped the place upside down 50 times.


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (Apr 6, 2011)

hibern8 said:


> thanks 4 that heads up. i,ve got a jungle missing since last thursday in my 2br unit and im moving out friday. i have tipped the place upside down 50 times.


 
That sux! u never know, it may show up in a box when you get to your new place


----------



## kawasakirider (Apr 6, 2011)




----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (Apr 6, 2011)

kawasakirider said:


>


 

Looking good kawasaki!! i see ur boy had his first shed today. any luck with your girl?


----------



## Jake_the_snake (Apr 7, 2011)

Yeah Hibern8 i saw that in another thread.

Thats hard one to answer.

Is the place sealed off so you can be sure she didnt get out of the Unit???

have you tried down the back of the couch??

When I have my ones out and handling them in front of the Tv they Go straight for Down back of Couch.


----------



## kawasakirider (Apr 7, 2011)

newtolovingsnake said:


> Looking good kawasaki!! i see ur boy had his first shed today. any luck with your girl?


 
Thanks  I haven't touched or seen the girl since saturday. The most I do is lift up the shirt I have covering the click clack once a day to make sure she still has water. I'll be giving her another go at feeding on saturday. I am hoping she will take it.

The male is a pig. He had a play around with us today and then smashed down two pinkies, I got a cool video of him eating. He'll miss saturday's feed and go back to saturday in a week and a half.

When do you pick yours up?


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (Apr 7, 2011)

next week some time! feel like an excited kid. 

Because the enclosure has 2 full length glass doors I am planning on putting newspaper on the doors so that my daughter cant terrorize the poor thing! i dont even wnat here to know whats in there yet, cos she just wont be able to help herself.


----------



## kawasakirider (Apr 7, 2011)

Lol, when I get some more cash I'm going to get more shrubbery for the walls so it's eventually covered completely. They are nearly $20 each though, so I've only got two lol.


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (Apr 7, 2011)

id have a look at bunnings, might be cheaper?


----------



## kawasakirider (Apr 7, 2011)

They'd have vines like the things on the side of my enclosure? With suction cups? I shall have a browse tomorrow lol.


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (Apr 7, 2011)

I Dunno, i found a place on ebay today, just search reptile enclosures and something should come up from them, hides etc.

But Bunnings is a wonderful place! so many useful things! lol


----------



## Twitch_80 (Apr 8, 2011)

OK so its still pretty bare, but here it is so far.. Sorry about poor quality pic its with a phone, got the textured walls done and the grass (ended up going with quite an expensive one but it looks really good and its really soft, no sharp edges). Going with what hibern8 suggested on my thread and getting a radiator for heat and Im about to start cutting holes to put downlights in. Still have to get logs, sticks, plants etc but Im pretty happy so far.


----------



## Red-Ink (Apr 8, 2011)

Here's mine...

One of an identical pair, the other one I haven't put together yet but all the wood is cut and sealed.
Jungle on top yet to be acquired _Antaresia_ species at the bottom.
I haven't finished decorating yet still trying to figure out what to do......
Measurements are 80 x 60 x 90 for the jungle (80 x 60 x 45 for the _Antaresia_)
Materials: 16mm BB hardwood ply sealed with multiple coats of a water based clear varnish


----------



## sookie (Apr 11, 2011)

With the whole fake plant thing i ditched them.too expensive.i use real plants in my tanks.gosh i have nothing as nice as any shown here,but devils ivy grows heaps well for a vine,i also have a few birdsnest ferns,some mondo grass and a japanese aralia.tried a star jasmine but no one felt secure..to delicate.and of course the good old parlour palms.
Real plants help with humidity and they breathe in carbon monoxide releasing fresh oxygen.and IMO real vs fake.....real looks better.


----------



## dangles (Apr 11, 2011)

here what im working on atm for my jungles 1 in top 1 in bottom


----------



## Twitch_80 (Apr 11, 2011)

Bit more done, still havent put radiator or doors on and still deciding on 1 or 2 halogen lights (going to wire them up and see how bright they are first).


----------



## redlittlejim (Apr 11, 2011)

My jungles love it!


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (Apr 12, 2011)

Thanks everyone! you all have beautiful enclosures!!! i cant wait to get started on mine!!!


----------



## Jake_the_snake (Apr 25, 2011)




----------



## bajamat (Apr 25, 2011)

hey mate try this link it has a few enclosures in there and some i have built for my jungle

http://www.aussiepythons.com/forum/diy-zone-5392/enclosres-built-116383/


----------



## her_xr6t (Apr 26, 2011)

here is my Jungle's enclosure







and here is my Jungle


----------



## Tiliqua (Apr 26, 2011)

> He said they were some sort of Brazilian Vine.


That's Samba Vine, harvested from indonesia. You can order it from 'pisces natural products', the sister company to 'pisces livefoods', the company that distributes crickets to most pet shops. At least Samba sounds Brazilian


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (Apr 29, 2011)

Tiliqua said:


> That's Samba Vine, harvested from indonesia. You can order it from 'pisces natural products', the sister company to 'pisces livefoods', the company that distributes crickets to most pet shops. At least Samba sounds Brazilian


 
Thanks heaps for that!!! i have looked everywhere for something similar!!! yay.... *dashes off to go shopping!*


----------



## Insane (May 1, 2011)

_MG_3084 by insane phototography, on Flickr




_MG_3086 by insane phototography, on Flickr


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (May 4, 2011)

insane, that looks awesome. how old is your jungle?


----------



## sneakypete (May 4, 2011)

This is one of my Jungle enclosures custom built by me, it is for sale at the moment if anyone is interested see link below:

http://www.aussiepythons.com/forum/...-5359/best-large-snake-enclosure-sale-161097/


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (May 4, 2011)

sneakypete- thats beautiful. whats in the lower right hand corner with the branches? Is that another enclosure or just storage space?


----------



## sneakypete (May 4, 2011)

There is storage space, as well as a custom hide. The hide is accessed from a fake rock with a hole in it, this rock is on the bottom of the floor in the main enclosure and leads down to the darkened hide below. You can see the fake rock/hide entrance on the right hand side of the enclosure behind the water bowl


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (May 4, 2011)

what a brilliant idea! thats great.


----------



## Insane (May 4, 2011)

newtolovingsnake said:


> insane, that looks awesome. how old is your jungle?


 
She's a year and a half old mate


----------



## shaye (May 4, 2011)

looking good


----------

